
Let's Not Kill the Hamburger Icon Just Yet - caffeinewriter
http://mattdsmith.com/hamburger/
======
gk1
Maybe I'm not hip enough, but I don't have a problem with the hamburger menu
icon, nor do I understand the utter hate towards it by some.

It's universally understood, it's widely adopted, it's simple and fits any
design theme, and it won't _age_ like the save icon (floppy disk) did.

~~~
caffeinewriter
I wholly agree. The conversions may not be quite the same as just the word
"Menu", (according to some AB tests I've seen) but it uses a lot less screen
real estate than it. It also scales a lot better while still retaining
meaning.

